# So many problems but not sure if divorce is the answer



## confusedinhtx (Nov 10, 2010)

To start my husband and I have been together off and on for 15 yrs. Our relationship has had numerous problems through the years, we even separated for 2 years and reconciled 11 years ago. Thing is, there have been so many things that we have done to each other we are not sure if there is a limit to what a couple can work through. 

If you feel like your in a rebound marriage, have children, 1 spouse has cheated and keeps trying to reach out to that person (even after 10 years and feels like they love them), the other keeps having online flings every couple of years and has been verbally abusive to the other during anger fits; when is it time to give up? 

We don't want to throw our family away but how do you know when to stick it out and when to finally throw the towel in?


----------



## cayest (Feb 4, 2010)

It's time to give up when you realize that things have not changed over time and probably will not change.

I can understand not wanting to throw away your family, but sometimes by separating, you are actually saving your family.

I don't know all the details of your marriage, but it sounds like you have been on this roller coaster for a long time. Eventually, it is just time to get off and walk on even ground for a change. Best of luck!


----------

